# Liste aller für Alchies zur Zeit verfügbaren Geistesblitze



## Stroog (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Liste erstellt von Rezepten die Alchies als Geistesblitze bekommen können. Soweit Ich weiss ist diese Liste komplett, allerdings würde ich das nur zu 98% beschwören. Ergänzungen sind daher wenn nötig ausdrücklich erwünscht.


*Tränke*

Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank

*Fläschchen*

Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs

Fläschchen des reinen Todes

Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts

Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung

Fläschchen der Stärkung

*Elementar* 

Bei den Elementar-Geistesblitzen, wovon leider grade nicht alle verlinkbar sind sieht es meinens Wissens nach folgendermassen aus:

Urmana zu Urfeuer

Urschatten zu Urwasser

Urerde zu Urleben

Urleben zu Urerde

Urwasser zu Urschatten

Urfeuer zu Urmana

*Kessel* 

Kessel des erheblichen Schattenschutzes benötigt Herstellung von Erheblicher Schattenschutztrank

Kessel des erheblichen Naturschutzes benötigt Herstellung von Erheblicher Naturschutztrank

Kessel des erheblichen Frostschutzes benötigt Herstellung von Erheblicher Frostschutztrank

Kessel des erheblichen Feuerschutzes benötigt Herstellung von Erheblicher Feuerschutztrank

Kessel des erheblichen Arkanschutzes benötigt Herstellung von Erheblicher Arkanschutztrank



Fall jemand immer noch nicht weiss was Geistesblitze sind sei noch mal folgendes erklärt: Geistesblitze sind Rezepte, die Alchie bei Brauen oder Transmutieren zufällig erlernen. Dies geschieht Random und funktioniert folgendermassen: Fläschchen können beim brauen von Tränken und Elixieren erlernt werden. Elementargeistesblitze treten nur beim Transmutieren auf. Sollte man eine Transmutation schon kennen ( z.B. Feuer zu Mana) ist eine gewisse Warscheinlichkeit gegeben das man das Gegenstück ( hier also Mana zu Feuer) erlernt, wenn man ebend dieses transmutiert.
Geistesblitze für Kessel benötigen IMMER den jeweiligen Schutztrank und treten auch nur beim brauen eines solchen auf. Wichtig ist hierbei anzumerken das man Geistesblitze für Fläschchen nur dann bekommt wenn man einen  Trank oder ein Elixier braut welches mindestens eine Scherbenweltzutat benötigt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht in den Alltag angehender Alchemisten bringen und einigen bereits fortgeschrittenen etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Geistesblitz hab ich verstanden, aber noch eine Frage: Sind Geistesblitze Level gebunden, will fragen kann man die in jedem Level haben oder erst ab einem bestimmten Skill.


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. Juli 2008)

Mhh...musst ja für die BC Tränke 60 oder so sein...also Level aghängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (30. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geistesblitz hab ich verstanden, aber noch eine Frage: Sind Geistesblitze Level gebunden, will fragen kann man die in jedem Level haben oder erst ab einem bestimmten Skill.



Gut das du genau das fragst, hätte ich sonst vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich ergänze das in meinem obrigen Text.


Edit: Nein das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Rein theoretisch kann man ab lvl 50 schon Geistesblitze haben, da man ab lvl 50 beim Alchemiemeisterlehrer lernen kann. Man wird zwar mit lvl 50 noch nicht wirklich in der Scherbenwelt Kräuter farmen können, aber man kann sich ja welche im AH kaufen.


----------



## moiki (16. August 2008)

ich war mit lvl 61 schon auf 375.... deswegen hatte ich bestimmt nur 1 geistesblitz xD
meine freunde die höher waren und geskillt haben hatten 3-6 geistesblitze... also weiß ned ob das einfach pech wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xergart (22. August 2008)

nein es hat nichts mit dem level zutun. ich bin 70 und habe erst 1x trank und 1x flask gehabt aber alle transmute geistesblitze. gildenkollege hatte mit 62 scho 4 flask, 1x elex und 3 transmute -_- *gruml*


----------



## prohawker (7. September 2008)

kann man nicht noch geistesblitze haben wenn man ausgeskillt hat?


----------



## Xergart (7. September 2008)

jo sicher kannst du geistesblitze haben wenn du 375 hast,aber du musst nur sachen herstellen die es erst seit bc gibt um geistesblitze zubekommen. ich hatte auch all meine geistesblitze mit lvl. 70 und skill 375


----------



## WeRkO (7. September 2008)

ja, kann man haben


----------



## cM2003 (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin mittlerweile am Verzweifeln... Hatte erst einen Geistesblitz (unerbittlichen Angriffs) und der ist sicher schon 400 Elixiere her... Hab alleine gestern 205 Elixiere gebraut und NICHTS! Fühle mich ein wenig verarscht...

Diese Resisachen hab ich auch geskilled und hatte jeweils nach 2 mal craften den Kessel... Ich verstehs echt nicht mehr...


----------



## Mumble (19. September 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile am Verzweifeln... Hatte erst einen Geistesblitz (unerbittlichen Angriffs) und der ist sicher schon 400 Elixiere her... Hab alleine gestern 205 Elixiere gebraut und NICHTS! Fühle mich ein wenig verarscht...
> 
> Diese Resisachen hab ich auch geskilled und hatte jeweils nach 2 mal craften den Kessel... Ich verstehs echt nicht mehr...




Nicht doch, nicht verzweifeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt alles Glücksache... Ich hab z.B. ca. 50 Heiligschutztränke herstellen müssen bis zum Kessel und 35 Schattenschutztränke, d.h. 50 Urleben und 35 Urschatten nur mal eben für nen Kessel... Dann wiederum beim Arkanschutztrank klappte es bei der ersten Herstellung...

Stelle einfach weiterhin die "guten" Tränke her, dann klappts auch mit den GB und die Tränke und Elixiere kannst ja auch ganz gut im AH verkaufen...

Also nur nicht verzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goshi (7. Oktober 2008)

Hiho, allllssoo ich hab gleich als mein dudu 50 geworden ist alchi weiter geskillt.....300->375 und nach der 2ten Transmutation (Urmacht) auch den 2ten Geistesblitz bekomm (immer noch 50....auf deutsch 2 tage nach up xD), somit ist es scho mal bestätigt, dass Geistesblitze levelunabhängig sind.....^^


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Oktober 2008)

Stroog schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hierbei anzumerken das man Geistesblitze für Fläschchen nur dann bekommt wenn man einen  Trank oder ein Elixier braut welches mindestens eine Scherbenweltzutat benötigt.


Gut der Thread ist ja nicht mehr ganz so neu, aber mir ist bei diesem Satz was aufgefallen, wo ich Einspruch erheben muss.
Auch beim Transmutieren gibt es Geistesblitze für Fläschchen. 
So habe ich z.B. beim Transmutieren von *Urmacht* einen Geistesblitz für *Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs* gehabt.


----------

